# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  هؤلآء نآدرونْ

## النسر2

*ستُدرك أنْ هُنآك دوراً لكُل شخَص تقآبله ..

 آلبعض سَيختبرك .. وآلبعض سَيستغلُك ..

 آلبعض سَيحبك .. وآلبعض سيعلمُك ..

 ولَكن آلآكثر أهمية هو ..

 "مَن يُخرج آلآفضل فيك !! "

 هؤلآء نآدرونْ .. وَأشخآص رَآئعونْ

*

----------

